# What is your X-trail mileage



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi
I'm the owner since new, I have ran till 192K Kilometers, and running, would like to know highest mileage a X-trail reached? 
thanks
:idhitit:


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

*Still rollin along!*

My 2003 diesel has covered 144k miles which is around 231k kilometres!
Any advance on 231k?
Mike


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*Mileage and maitenance and repairs*

Hello,
So far I have performed followings:
changed disk Brakes front and rear( pads 2 times and rotors 1 time)
Parking brake shoes once. 
changed spark plugs iridium at 163000km, 
changed tires x 2(winter x 2 and Summer x 2) 
changed engine oil sythetics Mobile 1 every 8000Km avg.
Oil filter mostly Nissan, at times Frame Syn oil filter @ 8000Km
Transmission oil Syn Castrol every 50000km
Transfer lube Castrol Syn. 75W90 @ every 50000Km
Differential Oil Castrol Syn. 75W90 @ every 50000Km
Coolant from Nissan @ 100000 Km and @ every 50000 afterwards
Changed EVAP vent valve changed @ 133000km
Tie rods outer end changed @ 136000km
Repaint full X-taril @ 177800km due to rusting spots
I guess it is pretty good SUV so far( knock on wood)
One driver, mostly highway/ freeway driving, and planing to push till the end( if it can happen with out too much financial burden)
Later
Janarth
:waving:


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Diesel usually last longer then gasoline engine. hooray keep on rolling


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

janarth said:


> Hello,
> So far I have performed followings:
> changed disk Brakes front and rear( pads 2 times and rotors 1 time)
> Parking brake shoes once.
> ...


What year is yours?

Did you paint it the same stock colour? How much did that cost?

I have an 06 with 86,000.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Cost me $1500.00CAD. same color Green, it is 2005 model 2.5L


----------



## dfroach (Oct 30, 2011)

I feel left out.
My 06 LE only has 36000 km on it.
I guess I'll have to try harder.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Keep on rolling, it will get there


----------



## Calculus (Feb 12, 2012)

06 with 122 000 km so far.

Calculus


----------



## Lippyp (Dec 10, 2008)

08 with 103K miles


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

06 with 117,000 km's so far bought it at 56,000 km's.


----------



## PaPaJo (Mar 15, 2012)

Bought mine last week. 2006 whit 120 000Km.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a 2005 with over 354,000 km. 

Major work has been cam shaft sensor, 3 wheel bearings, and rear brake rotor issue when pads stuck. Haven't had an issue with pads since 80,000 km, but I always grease slides when I rotate or change tires. 

I currently have an issue with catalytic converter, as check engine light is on. Dealer says it isn't operating at 100% but ok for now. I will look at a replacement ($1800) soon. 

The engine started burning a little oil about a year ago; use a liter of oil every 10,000 km. Not too concerned yet, as I change the oil at that interval. 

Otherwise has been a great vehicle. Would love to get another one, but since they aren't sold here anymore, I will need another option.

Greg


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

2005 with 173K. Wheel bearing, some problems with eatung rear brakes fixed by lubing the rear sliders every 6 months (don't forget!). Some minor rust at one rear wheel arch. Had it Krowned twice early on which kept the rust at bay. Wires to the rear wiper broke due to fatigue from opening and closing the hatch. Replaced a bit of wire myself, but that's failing now. May just replace the whole hatch wiring harness at some point.



Oreo said:


> Would love to get another one, but since they aren't sold here anymore, I will need another option.


I know. The Rogue is a poor option compared the the utility of the X-Trail. My wife loves it. We'll drive it into the ground.


----------



## warrenw (Sep 16, 2009)

2006 - just rolled over to 95,000 kms (59,000 miles)
We bought it in 2009. It was a Nissan Lease return. We only drive it in the winter months as a beater


----------



## cddgeneral (Apr 12, 2007)

*Wow!*

Hi guys - I haven't been on the forum for awhile, so just catching up.
Oreo - your 350K mileage is amazing!!

I only have 38K on my 2006 Bonavista!
That is because I have a summer car and mainly drive my XT in the winter.

However, still loving it!! No issues whatsoever, knock on wood.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Chansen,
great...congrats for 350K. did / do you have any noise from rear diff. while turning and accelarating?? i'm having it now ...205K ??
thanks


----------



## mdeleon (Aug 25, 2012)

Bought my X-Trail 2006 a month ago with 99,000Km.


----------



## akamcfly (Aug 31, 2012)

05, just over 120,000km

Bought it about a month ago.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry for the delayed reply. I did have the rear differential noise. I have replaced the driver's side rear wheel bearing twice and the passenger side rear wheel bearing once.

Greg


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Owned my '05 Xtrail since new. Just passed 250,000 kms last week.
Just replaced the tires (4th set) and rear struts.
Other items - O2 sensor, cam sensor, crank sensor, iridium plugs (190k), fluid changes (tranny/coolant), front tie rods and rotors (3rd set)
Routine maintenance - oil change (every 6k) and brake pads (ceramic with a lifetime warranty - change as needed).
No bearing issues (knock on wood!)
Same issue as Oreo with the upper catalytic convertor. Started in the spring. Ok for now, may have to look at in the future. Passed the Drive Clean test in Ontario in August with flying colours even with this issue. SES light on dash is only a minor annoyance.
Another 2 to 3 years, then maybe a Murano or Pathfinder?


----------



## raccoon (Oct 29, 2012)

Only done 142000 on a 52 plate. Xtrail sport Di.


----------



## robertof84 (Mar 3, 2012)

My 06 dCi is reaching to 160,000 km by the end of this year. Everything working beautifully and can't complain.

A few month back i changed the bushing set in the front end, replaced both front bearings.
Just gave it to the mechanic last week for a general checkup and absolutely nothing came up, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

*X-trail mileage*

I purchased min a while back almost new 4K (Miles) on the clock, some guy bought it for his mrs, had the extra's put on, Body kit, sat nav, did a few hundred miles then she complained it was to big and part chopped it for a toyota corolla. I took my mrs looking for a new yaris, bought the yaris, I saw the XT 2003 (53) 2.2td SVE with 4K and bought that as well and I have love it ever since, its got 42,500 miles on the clock and hasn't missed a beat, I've had a few jobs done BUT nothing major, 
When I first bought it it was one of the last 114 bhp's, I had it re-mapped which pushed it up to 140bhp. in April next year it will be 2 years we started caravaning and I bought a senator virginia its a big van pulling on the flat was ok but on the long inclines I had to go down the box, So 12 months last october I had the turbo hybrided and pushed the power up to 175 bhp and now I dont even know the van is on the back. she is a beaut. I have looked at new ones BUT why spend money on what I'm already happy with:woowoo:


----------



## Skidro (Apr 12, 2013)

My 2005 X-trail just hit 268000km and it averages about 10/l/100km


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I just bought a 2006 X-Trail SE with 286K. Looks like there should be some updates on this thread!!


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

*My Beast*



molly said:


> I just bought a 2006 X-Trail SE with 286K. Looks like there should be some updates on this thread!!


My XT is a Sept 2003 and has 50K on the clock now all original


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

just hit 190k here, and waiting for it to blow up haha


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

lmac said:


> just hit 190k here, and waiting for it to blow up haha


Oh yeah? Well, mine is getting very close to 295K...and I am asking myself why did I buy a vehicle with 286K!


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

The secret is look after and service them and they won't lose you down


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Two thumbs up Brewin. Though I think you meant won't let you down.


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah something like that, 
the XT is a car you either love or hate, l have loved the X-Trail from when it first came out, I just happened to be very lucky I guess as some guy bought mine for his Mrs and had the body kit fitted along side loads of other gear. She took 1 trip to Portsmouth about 150 miles away and decides she doesn't like it andart chopped it for a Toyota corolla (not a bad difference).
Me and my partner were in the garage looking for a new toyota yaris for her, I saw the XT and bought it the next day after testing it and with hand on heart it hasn't missed a beat, mind I have had some work done on it myself as this is no ordinary 2003 2.2sve X-Trail with the basic 114bhp. I had the turbo hybrided and remaped which pushed the bhp up 175bhp which was higher than the t32 which I think was the last in that run. Thats the thing with diesel's there is a lot that can be done. It pulls my caravan like you wouldn't believe and at times I have to slow down as its no effort at all. 
On another note. 
I really do think Nissan has shot themselves in the foot as regards the NEW XT as and I must say does look very nice BUT to cut the engine size to a 1600 with 145bhp is no good really for towing a 23' caravan which is what a lot of XT owners did, people will be looking at either the KIA sportage or Hyundai Sorrento Santa fe all with at least a 2 Ltd engine and returning at least 170+ - bhp I do know the new sante fe is 185 bhp.
Anyway enough of my of my moanoing its good to hear from people all over the world as regards there XT's I appears there maybe more petrol than diesels about


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Never quite understood BHP or its purpose, but leaving that aside could'nt the t32 engine be remapped as you have done? We only get the gas or petrol versions of Nissans here in Canada. The towing power of the new Rogue/X Trail is less than my 2006 T30, and while they have increased the engine HP slightly they have also increased the weight of the vehicle by more than 350 lbs.


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hiya quadraria10 
The BHP is the power along with the torque.
The petrol is 2.5 ltr and the diesel is 2.2 ltr BUT the diesel has more HP and Torque.
The T32 is 2.0 ltr where as the T30 & T31 are 2.2 ltr Turbo diesel so its like 3.0 + ltr engine, so when someone says they have don 293k (183 miles) or 300k (186 miles) on a petrol that is very good, on a diesel that is just about run in, Diesel's if serviced regular are good for at least 810k (503 miles), Years ago I had a Peugeot 205 1700 Diesel when I sold it, it had done 388 (625k) original miles on the clock. So id prefer the diesel.
I understand what you saying about the ne XT but with a big caravan you would rip the heart out of it
John


----------



## Farley1 (Feb 7, 2015)

165K. Things are starting to go. Full brake service last summer. Rear calipers were not seized but do like the idea of greasing them every 6 months.
Does need timing chain/guides replaced. Rather noisy on start up in the winter.
Oil changed every 5000 km with Nissan oil filter.
Was at the Nissan dealer in town yesterday and had to laugh at $119 to service the in-cabin-filtration. GO to Parts Source for filter follow instructions from Aussi website to change and save your self a BAG of cash. Dumb how they can charge that much.
Ian


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hiya farley1
The only advice I can give you as for servicing is find a Good small garage that either friends or people you know recommend, a garage that is happy to make a little profit and not rip people off.
I am lucky I found such a garage recommended from a friend, I don't go anywhere else now, he does my servicing and MOT's and any worries I pop round to him. 
The big problem is dealers do rip people off with there extortionate rates, it doesn't mater if its in the UK, OZ, or The US, I do believe that dealers over charge.
Same goes with parts one of the best places to start looking is the net, I usually google it starting with (cheapest) I can guarentee you will get a few hits.
I do hope this helps
John


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Farley,
Glad you are doing your own cabin filter. Just so you are aware its the identical filter used in 2002 to 06 Altimas, as well as other Nissan and Infiniti models. I buy mine from Prime Choice Auto parts, as they charge just under $15 with free shipping. Its an even better quality filter than the fram as it includes the foam strips that go along the sides. I am guessing that Part Source which is owned by Can Tire charges the same amount as they do which is over 25 plus tax. 
Its a five minute job once you have experience doing it. 
Here is the link if anyone is interested INFINITI Q45 1991 - Cabin Air Filter Replacements for Sale in Canada at Discount Prices | PC5530

And, even though it doesn't show up in their data base of parts for the X trail, have no fear it is the correct part and perfect fit. Most of their stuff is mid to low end quality but these cabin filters are the best I have found. If you have one of their locations somewhere near you, I think they are a bit cheaper still in store.


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hiya guys
I must say i do like this forum but there are some models of the XT outside of the UK I have never heard of it maybe because they are petrol.
John


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi John
I think Nissan just badges them differently in different markets. In Canada the models sold were XE, SE and LE, as well as a special Bonavista edition that was for sale at the end of 06 till summer 07 when the Rogue was introduced and the X trail discontinued. All of them here have the 2.5 gasoline engine. I know that in England and Aussie there were Tekno and Aventura model names and that there was a choice of engine types including turbo diesels. Not sure what the badging was in Mexico, but the X trail was never sold in the US.
All the best
Mike
Here is a link to Bonavista ad that some Newfoundlanders took exception to.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m-y-qAbpL0


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hiya Mike,
The XT was sold in the US but was sold under a different name, I was over there a few years ago and saw a few,
That's the new one isn't it only 1600cc petrol & diesel, they do look nice but not powerful enough to pull my caravan, the Qashqai has a bigger engine and that's supposed to be smaller.
All the best
John


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi anew John,
You may have seen X Trails in the US, but I know for a fact they were never sold in the American market. The ones you saw came from either Mexico or from Canada. Mexico got both the T30 and later T31 models, we only got the T30 2005 to 2006 models sold between 2004 and 2007. In Canada we got the same first gen Rogue that was introduced to the US in 2008. In both markets only the 2.5 gasoline engine was offered. We never got the Qashqai on this side of the Altantic.
The new t32 X Trail is identical to the new 2014-15 Nissan Rogue being sold here. And again still only comes with the 2.5 nissan 4 cylinder gasoline engine.


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hiya mike, 
Sorry mate I didn't know that, there isn't even a Rogue in the setup here in the UK and that new XT only arrived here last September/October. I would say most of the T30's sold over here were 2.2td (turbo diesel) there are a few petrol but they were not as effeciant, the next generation the T31 the first T31's were also 2.2td BUT it had a face lift and they changed the engine to 2.0td. I do like the T30's, with the body kit fitted it makes it look longer and not as tall, but that is just an elusion. 
If you would like to pm me my email is
[email protected]
and I'll send some picks. Do you pull a trailer with yours
All the best
John


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Heya John no need to send me pics, I have seen them with the body kit. Over here they called them the Nissan X trail extreme edition. And no I don't pull a trailer with mine. Its my everyday vehicle that is great on unplowed cottage roads in the winter!


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Mike.
I think they are brilliant to drive anytime and especially in the winter
John


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Morning Mike
I had mine before they started to put names on them, mine is a September 2003 on a(53 plate) Nissan X-Trail 2.2SVE which at the time was top of the range? it had every conceivable extra on it, and I had my own plate put on it, and I have cherished it ever since I had it. If something needs doing I get it done right away that is why it is in mint condition (exceptional).
All the best and happy motoring
John


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

Got a 2002 2.2 Di.
So far 305.000 km. and counting.
Love the car!!!
Changed wheel bearings, discs front and back (rear brakes need regular service or their stuck!), minor rust repairs, air mass sensor, fuel return valves, glow plugs, and other stuff i cannot remember.
Would love to get a newer one, but need to save up some money first..........


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hiya kjaerlarse
Good milage my friend, 
most diesel's service them regularly and they will keep ploding on, do you tow with it
John


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

Brewin said:


> Hiya kjaerlarse
> Good milage my friend,
> most diesel's service them regularly and they will keep ploding on, do you tow with it
> John


We bought the car to tow a 3200 Ib. Boat on a trailer. We have then changed to a bigger boat that exceeds the limit of the car, but on different occasions my friends gain from the towing capacity...:laugh:
Great engine. Not a lot of horsepower but tough as a mule.
Unfortunately age is slowly showing.


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hiya kjaerlarsen.
Right first thing first 3200lbs = 1452kg the XT is rated to be able to tow 2000kg.
Now if you have a 2002 XT the bhp is 114 so you will definitely feel it is under powered, here's a thought have you considered having it remaped, that would push your bhp up to about 146.
The thing is after the remap you car will drive like a petrol car so your power band is across the scope and NOT at the top end of the revs, next you will pull the boat with no problems at all. Hope this helps
All the best
John


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hiya John
Is remapping a diesel just playing with the computer settings or is there some actual mechanical modification done. I am curious how its done. Not that much info here about the diesel models. I am hoping you can help Billy out with his question he posted in a new thread.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Also is there a special code reader for diesel models or is it the same obdII used for the 2.0 and 2.5 gas engines???


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

Brewin said:


> Hiya kjaerlarsen.
> Right first thing first 3200lbs = 1452kg the XT is rated to be able to tow 2000kg.
> Now if you have a 2002 XT the bhp is 114 so you will definitely feel it is under powered, here's a thought have you considered having it remaped, that would push your bhp up to about 146.
> The thing is after the remap you car will drive like a petrol car so your power band is across the scope and NOT at the top end of the revs, next you will pull the boat with no problems at all. Hope this helps
> ...


My need for heavy towing is now very limited, so a remapping of the engine is not really necessary.
Also we are only allowed a 20% increase in power here in Denmark. Otherwise you need to get a new approval for the car, and that can be a costly business.....


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> Also is there a special code reader for diesel models or is it the same obdII used for the 2.0 and 2.5 gas engines???


Would like to know that too!


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hiya klaerlarsen I 
didn't know about your laws in Denmark. 
Petrol and diesel car mapping are different as the limits are different. I think the odbII is just for fault finding, another method is to buy a tunit box which which plugs into the system and does very much the same as remaping BUT the benefit is you can take the box off your vehicle and fit on another.
My XT was 114 but it is now 175.
The full power increase through a remap is about is about 28% BUT restricting it to 20% would give you a power increase off roughly 22.8bhp and push yours from 114 to 136bhp. You get a more even drive as you don't need to rev so much also better fuel economy.
John


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

You mention tunit box. Is that any good? Most of the tuning boxes I have looked at just increases fuel injection and does not convince me. A professional remap here is about $1200,- and includes a new chip especially programmed to the engine.


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

I have had 2 remaps at 2 different times and both have worked, a friend bought a box through the net it cost roughly the same and did the same job the thing he gained was if and when he changes his car he takes it off. This is the second car he has fitter it on. 
I don't know what your exchange rate is are you Euro's.
If you give me your email and few days I'll have a word with him and 
A) find out what its called etc
B) the name and email address of where you could possibly purchase from
It maybe the route to take, I think now that maybe I would go down that road.
Oh by the way all instruction on how to fit it come with the unit its as easy as that.
All the best 
John


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

*470,000 km*

just started burning some oil... Issues ive had..... one crank shaft sensor, annnnd thats about it outside of wear and tear items like brakes, 2 wheel bearings, wiper blades etc.... love my X.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Impressive. What year model and country? Diesel or Gasoline?


----------



## phrunt (7 mo ago)

My 2001 2.0 liter X-trail was born in Japan and spent the first 8 years of it's life there, clocked up 68,000km's in Japan, then it was imported into New Zealand where I purchased it in like new condition, you could barely tell it was used, I've had it serviced regularly since I got it but only at a quick oil change place that just did the basics, I had a k&n air filter installed not longer after getting it. Had the cam and crank sensors replaced trying to diagnose a starting then stalling problem which turned out to be the MAF sensor that needed replaced, this was only recently at about 290,000km's, could be the K&N oil that clogged that up over time. Had the o2 sensor replaced too trying to fix that starting problem too so that was all 3 of the possible problematic sensors replaced although none of them ended up needing replaced, only the MAF. Had the transmission oil replaced at about 290,000 as part of the MAF diagnosis, may not have been necessary either. Other than that it's never needed any repairs at all, still on the original radiator fluid and that has tested by the mechanic as working well, never broke down, nothing replaced except brake pads. It's now about to tick over 300,000km in the next week or two and drives like the day I got it.

I regularly tow a approx 1100kg boat/trailer in summer along with a approx 1500kg Caravan, struggles a bit as we are a very mountainous country in the South Island of NZ where I live, sometimes driving very steep long mountain passes towing the caravan can be a struggle but it gets there, albeit at about 40km/h on the steep ones 

I think it's been an exceptionally reliable car, hopefully it's got at least another 100,000km's in it, I feel it does, it just works and works well, I wouldn't be shocked if it lasted longer than that.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

06 Xtrail.....near 230,000 klms. 
Drives like near new.  
As it should after approx. $1500 in aftermarket parts and labor.
- Biggest chunk of that would be front struts. 
then there was the oxygen sensors, both cam/crankshaft sensors, $500 repair bill for my own stupidity trying to install an aftermarket stereo and frying an electrical component Plus at the same time replacing a worn out rusted dangling exhaust pipe . Live and learn.
- Majority of the new parts added i ordered from RockAuto and installed myself.
Some things i did not install myself were: New car stereo, new tires, brakes, struts, window tint, rear differential fluid.
Hey, for a 16 year old vehicle it has been very good. Every vehicle will need thousands of dollars every year for just vehicle maintenance. Often, a bus pass is the cheapest transportation..if you enjoy riding a city bus.
Sometimes you get lucky with an extremely reliable-low maintenance car such as a toyota corolla or a honda civic and spend very little on yearly maintenance.
The danger there can be falling asleep at the wheel from the boredom of driving such a vehicle. Trust me i know!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Tony...I decided to keep the Exxie for another season. My life is in a state of upheaval and I don't have the inclination right now...So what I did was order a full set of struts online (two from Wrench Monkey and two from Amazon, for $630.00), plus new spark plugs because well, why not, and who knows when they were replaced last. My usual shop quoted me about 4-5 hours for everything, and their rates are up to $120/hr. now, I think. Maybe I need to look for a lone mechanic in a private shop! Anyway, I hope nothing major like the 02 sensors goes before I try and sell it next year! 
What sort of stereo did you put in? Does it have a GPS screen, too? I am tired of that little Garmin GPS on my dash as it is mounted on a velcro pad which keeps melting in the hot sun!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

molly said:


> Tony...I decided to keep the Exxie for another season. My life is in a state of upheaval and I don't have the inclination right now...So what I did was order a full set of struts online (two from Wrench Monkey and two from Amazon, for $630.00), plus new spark plugs because well, why not, and who knows when they were replaced last. My usual shop quoted me about 4-5 hours for everything, and their rates are up to $120/hr. now, I think. Maybe I need to look for a lone mechanic in a private shop! Anyway, I hope nothing major like the 02 sensors goes before I try and sell it next year!
> What sort of stereo did you put in? Does it have a GPS screen, too? I am tired of that little Garmin GPS on my dash as it is mounted on a velcro pad which keeps melting in the hot sun!


hi Molly! i just bought a new bluetooth am/fm/cd car stereo from Canadian Tire. Was $140 pre tax. Looks goods, sounds good (enough) with the original stock speakers. So i do not have gps maps, but don't matter. I use my iphone7 on the phone mount, got 15 gigs of data from Fido. I use my google maps on the phone. 
I like my car stereo. Simple to use at a glance, simple to pair the smart phone, easy to hit the answer phone button. Looks like a 1977 NYC disco with the all the purty lights on at night. 
By the way. Where you live, do you have ant Trades techinical schools? 
Sometimes these Trades schools will have a mechanics shop for apprentices. If you call or visit one, maybe you can work out a very good deal with getting your Xtrail repaired there. It gives the students the work experience supervised by the shop teachers. And i think you can negotiate if you supply your parts and how much time they will need to repair your vehicle.
Worth a shot if it saves you a big pile of cash. General PDP Template


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Tony, good tip about trade schools! But the nearest one is too far away if they were even in session now. BUT...I decided to contact another mechanic (a Red Seal Toyota guy) who opened up a shop south of town. I had been thinking of trying him out, and he said he charges $80/hr. and using his estimate program, said 4 hours for everything, which is a big saving for me. The other shop estimated $670.00 and this guy said $320.00. Plus tax, I assume, but still a lot less!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

molly said:


> Tony, good tip about trade schools! But the nearest one is too far away if they were even in session now. BUT...I decided to contact another mechanic (a Red Seal Toyota guy) who opened up a shop south of town. I had been thinking of trying him out, and he said he charges $80/hr. and using his estimate program, said 4 hours for everything, which is a big saving for me. The other shop estimated $670.00 and this guy said $320.00. Plus tax, I assume, but still a lot less!


hard to find a good/honest mechanic who charges reasonable rates and willing to quote the lowest rates for the job.
 Give him a nice tip!
By the way, ask him how much to install a new car stereo while he working on your vehicle. You could buy the stereo from cnd. tire but you may need to buy a stereo adapter kit /wring harness. The double Din stereo from cnd tire i believe did not need the adapter kit but did need the wiring harness. Any decent mechanic should be able to yank out your old factory stereo and easily wire up the new one for you.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

tonyvancity said:


> hard to find a good/honest mechanic who charges reasonable rates and willing to quote the lowest rates for the job.
> Give him a nice tip!
> By the way, ask him how much to install a new car stereo while he working on your vehicle. You could buy the stereo from cnd. tire but you may need to buy a stereo adapter kit /wring harness. The double Din stereo from cnd tire i believe did not need the adapter kit but did need the wiring harness. Any decent mechanic should be able to yank out your old factory stereo and easily wire up the new one for you.


Ya, no kidding. Not too worried about my stereo; I would like one that had the GPS in it, if I bothered. And on the subject of rates...I popped in to Nissan for an express service a couple days ago, and they told me again that there was a leak in my transfer case (although the local shop couldn't find one the last time they said that) with a quote to replace the seals with 250.00 in parts and supplies and 1800.00 in labour!!! Plus they suggest an alignment afterwards? They used to be 140 an hour, but holy smokes....I haven't seen any spots under my car and I think I know where to look for that oil sweating area, but I guess I'll have the new guy look next week, and let me see under there. I have read a bit on here about that issue.


----------



## RoseRed (10 mo ago)

My '06 Bonavista (bought new in June '06) at 276,000 was RIP in February after getting a bad hit in a parking lot 
A week later I was fortunate to pick up an '05 SE in much better condition with 232,000 (now at 242,000)- my goal is to get to 300K/20 years! Yep I love my X-Trail ❤


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

RoseRed said:


> My '06 Bonavista (bought new in June '06) at 276,000 was RIP in February after getting a bad hit in a parking lot
> A week later I was fortunate to pick up an '05 SE in much better condition with 232,000 (now at 242,000)- my goal is to get to 300K/20 years! Yep I love my X-Trail ❤


So how much did you pay for this recent Xtrail? Was it private sale or used car lot?
I ask because it's still crazy with the used car sales $$$$$$$$!
I enjoy walking my dog around my area here in Vancouver and spotting a well taken care of Xtrail parked on the residential streets. Some of them look like they could fetch $8K-9K .
I have myself a little giggle when i see typical rust just below the gas flap. Sometimes i wonder if it came standard on every Xtrail straight from the factory! 
Then other times i see absolutely no rust and wonder if the owner had it rust repaired or just got lucky and has a very mint Xtrail. 
I should leave a '' INterested in selling?'' note on their windshield and see how many responses i get.


----------



## RoseRed (10 mo ago)

Hi - it was a private sale and I knew the seller so I was happy with the price $3500 - which was way less than possibly repairing the damage to my Bonavista ontop of other existing issues and mine had way more rust hence the RIP  I just checked AutoTrader - crazy prices in Vancouver ! The '05 was rust-proofed for several years whereas mine was not so I'm convinced it works somewhat though still rusty the same spots.


----------

